# Beetles/Bugs - Can they climb up glass??



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Strange question I guess...

But I have a 4' x 18'' x 18'' glass tank that has been used to store random spare equipment and for the second time in the last year or so I'm considering keeping beetles/bugs in it.

I need to know whether I will need to build a lid or not though?? I know beetles can climb...but can they climb directly up the sides of a glass tank?

Also...any suggestions on what beetles would make good use of that size tank would be great :no1:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Eww? Beetles? Get a large colony of millippedes. :lol2:


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

dout the glass butmabey the sid were the silocone is ?


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah...never thought of the silicone sides!

Can you mix beetles and millis?


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

Depends on the sepcies.The larger and heavier species of beetles may find it harder to climb the glass but may fly out. Smaller species such as sun beetles and purple flower beetles will definitely fly out even if they can't climb out.

You can but I wouldn't recommend it - beetles grubs will damage moultind millies, and I have seen millies chomping beetle cuccoons.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

MOst of the common small starting bettles have the ability to fly, so climbing out isnt what you have to worry about.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

pied pythons said:


> Yeah...never thought of the silicone sides!
> 
> Can you mix beetles and millis?


I wouldn't reccomend it. Just get loads of millipedes. :lol2:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

To be honest the size of the tank is too big. You'd need buckets and buckets of substrate, which would take days to prepare.You'd have to have a small species too, as they'll need a good 20-25cm for laying eggs.

You'd definitely need a lid too, if you went for beetles.

Maybe roaches would be easier, quicker and cheaper? And you'd be able to handle them more.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

As said beetles will def fly out but a condensation tray on top should be enough to prevent that. As for climbing beasties try a layer of vaseline around the top few inches that usually works but not for everything, mini hissers for example can climb thro it.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL! What a prawn! 

I was so wrapped up in worrying whether they would climb out...I completely forgot they could fly! I'm not a dunce...honest!!

I actually wanted to study entomology when I was younger, lol...

Hmm...will have to have a good long think about this tank.

Will get a lid designed anyhow...and I can take it from there. Perhaps millipedes are the way to go...

How about Rainbow or Halloween Crabs? Anyone kept these?


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Meant to add...I'd LOVE a colony of Hissing Roaches...but my partner fails to see my fascination for them...and he finds them disgusting...so I have been banned from keeping them......for now


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Hah, I hated roaches until recentely. With that tank size, you'd be able to fit a fair few pedes in. Or a LOT of assassin bugs. :lol2:


----------

